# what kind of cat is this?



## Username (Nov 18, 2010)

i live in a city and there are many stray cats, so i put out food for them. one day over the summer, this cat came to eat the food, and was just too nice to be a stray cat. I used to see him once every few weeks, but then he came around more and more, and now he comes to visit on a daily basis. this cat has such a unique tiger-like pattern and his mannerism are quite different from any other cat ive ever seen before, i was wondering if maybe this was a certain breed? he looks like a little savannah cat to me, but i wanted the opinion of others


----------



## Caturday (Nov 19, 2010)

Very cute cat! He looks like a normal tabby, since my cat also displays similar markings and I know she's a "mut". Maybe some breeders might know better?


----------



## momof2boys (Nov 19, 2010)

Honestly, he looks like a Tabby to me.

Tabby cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He doesn't look like a Savannah to me, but he is stunning!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Broken Striped Mackerel Tabby. Beautiful kitty and he looks BIG, too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think he's a DSH (Domestic Shorhair) and color is _Silver Mackeral Tabby_, and yes some of his tabby markings are "broken". Often silvers have greenish eyes. Doesn't have Savannah markings to me. Very handsome fellow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I disagree about his color being silver. 
(_this silver tabby's pattern is classic or blotched_)


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I would say brown tabby. I also think of silver as more like what Heidi posted.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

spotted brown tabby. The BEST color kitty there is! enjoy your new friend!!


----------



## kalena (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a very pretty cat!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*77 breeds of cats....*

77 breeds of cats....


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute cat and looks healthy too!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

catloverami said:


> 77 breeds of cats....


 
Thanks for posting the video, _catloverami_. I very much enjoyed watching it. The only problem is I now want at least 20 more cats! (not happening)


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

